# Some good fortune :D



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Today i went to petsmart to look at the crested geckos after work(they were horible by the way, plain brown and $70 huge rip off) anyways i noticed they had a sign up for a vield chamelion but it wasn't on display so i asked a couple of the ladys that i know that work there. one of them is really good with birds and has helped me a lot in the past. neither of them really know much about reptiles or fish but they deffinetly mean well and only want good homes for the animals and they know i work at the local fish store. So anyways i had asked them about the vieled chamelion and they mentioned that they were keeping him in the back because their larger cages are on the bottom and kids were tapping on the glass and stuff. Well they have had him there now for about 7 months and they dont even show him to people unless they know that they know how to take care of reptiles and such. so i asked if i could see him and they took me back to see him. turns out hes absolutely gorgeous and somewhere around 12 inches long and was priced at $100 so after talking about him for a while she says to that she knows i know a lot about reptiles and such and they would be pleased if i gave him a home a good home so much that they offered me 70% off! So of course i could really refuse that offer! So i bought a few supplies and took him home for $30  curently he is in a 29 gallon until i can make him a custom cage im planning on doing one about 5x4x3 is about the smallest i want to go. So anyways here are some pictures of him and also a picture of a my crested geckos since i never got around to posting one. Only thing is he is a little bit mean. They have had him since he was only an inch and a half long and they used to hold him everyday but they think when they moved him to the bottom cage he just got too stressed from all the kids tapping on the glass and they havn't been able to hold him since but when i got home i just sat and held my hand out and slowly he climbed on to my hand. he didn't seem to mind the hand he was on even when i moved around and was petting him but soon as my other hand got by him he would get pissed. at one point when i had to pick him back up to move him into his cage he started hissing and went to bite but didn't actually chomp down he just sat there for a second with his mouth over my finger. but looks liek we are already making progress ill let him settle down for the night and work some more with him tomorrow dont want to stress him out to bad. let me know what you guys think of him.


----------



## gypsity (May 19, 2010)

Beautiful rescue job there, he looks to be in good physical condition. Hope his attitude keeps improving as he sees you are a good owner. I have done some pet store rescues in the past myself, personally think they make some of the best pets ^_^ Enjoy your great find!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

gypsity said:


> Beautiful rescue job there, he looks to be in good physical condition. Hope his attitude keeps improving as he sees you are a good owner. I have done some pet store rescues in the past myself, personally think they make some of the best pets ^_^ Enjoy your great find!


yeah he def. looks to be in good health i think they were taking pretty good care of him. the fact that he survived when he was only 1 1/2 inches when he arrived at the store means they must have been doing something right. he actually had a fairly big cage in the back. and yes rescues are awesome ive gotten a few now that were in pretty bad situations. So far ive rescued 2 bearded dragons one of which had a messed up eye from the guy putting a mercury vapor bulb about 5 inches above the lizards when they have to be 13 inches away at all times. 2 sun conures 1 which had a severely messed up beak. a few cats, frogs, and fish. im actually concidering posting an add up on craigslist for rescuing animals. now i know i cant keep to many more but my main goal would be to just find them proper homes and i screan people pretty hard when i rehome animals which ive only had to do 2 times in the past. Also good news i couldn't resist i went to see how he was doing and i put my hand in there and he actually climbed right up on my hand  and he only got angry once but didn't even open his mouth up once to hiss.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

very cool. I love those guys their so cute.

I have a lot of respect for people who go out of their way to save animals, especialy ones like lizards, birds, and fish because so often people get them when they have no clue how to take care of them.

I always heard that Chamelions dont do well outside of nature, is that true?

ps: what sort of lizard is the last picture of?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Corwin said:


> very cool. I love those guys their so cute.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for people who go out of their way to save animals, especialy ones like lizards, birds, and fish because so often people get them when they have no clue how to take care of them.
> 
> ...


its not that they do well its just that they need a lot of space and they need to be taken care of really well. one of the biggest things is to keep their tank missted because they wont drink from a water dish they will only drink water off of plant leaves and stuff. They deffinetly arn't a lizard for beginners but vields are the easiest out of all chamelions to take care of because they are a drier species and dont need constant moisture like panthers and jackson. and the other lizards are my crested geckos.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Awesome! He's very pretty! 70% off thats great lol.

Matt


----------



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

Very cool looking. Great find too. I need to move so I can get closer to all these different stores.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Watch yourself on the "training" because Veiled are a more aggressive and less tame. Handling is not something in a Chameleons resume so trying to tame him could actually end up hurting him if your handling him too much. He is indeed gorgeous but Chameleons are not meant to be handled and some will never be tamed that way people want them to be. Also, a bigger cage is only going to make him more wild and harder to catch and feed. the harder he is to catch the more stress you put on him during the chase and the less tame he will be. Believe me I've had 4 types of Chameleons and know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Tallonebball said:


> Watch yourself on the "training" because Veiled are a more aggressive and less tame. Handling is not something in a Chameleons resume so trying to tame him could actually end up hurting him if your handling him too much. He is indeed gorgeous but Chameleons are not meant to be handled and some will never be tamed that way people want them to be. Also, a bigger cage is only going to make him more wild and harder to catch and feed. the harder he is to catch the more stress you put on him during the chase and the less tame he will be. Believe me I've had 4 types of Chameleons and know what I'm talking about.


ive taken him out two times today by his own will ive reached my hand in their and he crawls right up. i dont plan on over handling him or chasing him to pick him up. And if having a big cage means more wild then so be it happiness is more important to me than having an animal i can hold and play with.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

lol this forum is pretty much the forum for people who dont mind having animals they cant touch and play with


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Corwin said:


> lol this forum is pretty much the forum for people who dont mind having animals they cant touch and play with


lol very true. even tho i am convinced that one day i will have a koi pond large enough that i can go swimming with them


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

LOL we enjoy those don't we? A Koi pond that you could swim in.... Good idea lol.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Revolution1221 said:


> And if having a big cage means more wild then so be it happiness is more important to me than having an animal i can hold and play with.


A bigger cage is a good thing I never said it was bad lol. No need to get defensive man lol
And even if he gets off onto your hand it doesn't mean you should be handling him lol a happy chameleon doesn't get handled lol and you love happy animals


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Tallonebball said:


> A bigger cage is a good thing I never said it was bad lol. No need to get defensive man lol
> And even if he gets off onto your hand it doesn't mean you should be handling him lol a happy chameleon doesn't get handled lol and you love happy animals


yeah i know they dont i just didn't want him to be mean so i just made him friendly fast lol i havn't picked him up at all today. i only plan on taking him out maybe every 5-7 days if that so he wont get too stressed i think will be enough to keep him hand friendly. the main thing i want from him is just to take crickets from my hands  i wasn't really getting defensive at all i just didn't want you or anybody else to think i got him so i could play with him all the time.


----------



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

Aw he's a great little guy!!! Crested geckos are bad but they kinda had a tough act to follow  Good luck building his cage, I always found keeping the heat regular in a cage was a pain (in my a--!!!). As long as you keep handling them the way you are, you're good. it's their skin that really gets to them (did/do reptile breeding & rescue going on 7 years now!) because it's so thin. I used to take mine out & set them on my shoulders when I'd be taking care of my other critters, they loved it. You got so lucky on the price! Kind of envious...


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

LilSums said:


> Aw he's a great little guy!!! Crested geckos are bad but they kinda had a tough act to follow  Good luck building his cage, I always found keeping the heat regular in a cage was a pain (in my a--!!!). As long as you keep handling them the way you are, you're good. it's their skin that really gets to them (did/do reptile breeding & rescue going on 7 years now!) because it's so thin. I used to take mine out & set them on my shoulders when I'd be taking care of my other critters, they loved it. You got so lucky on the price! Kind of envious...


why are cresteds bad?


----------

